

Meeting. Preserving. Sharing. Keeping Your Privacy. - talhof8

www.itimdi.com. Sign up and invite 3 more friends, to get even earlier access (soon, but not yet). For any question/comment just comment here or feel free to send an email to contact@itimdi.com :-) Thank you all in advance!
======
_pius
You should work on your branding and provide a compelling value proposition.
When looking at your landing page, put yourself in a potential customer's
shoes and ask yourself, "What's in it for me?"

"Meeting. Preserving. Sharing. Keeping Your Privacy." doesn't make me want to
sign up for a service.

~~~
talhof8
Alright. What would you say about this new landing page:
<http://www.itimdi.com>?

~~~
_pius
This is vastly better. My next advice would be:

* work on the copy with a native English speaker and, ideally, with someone like this: <http://copyhackers.com/>

* revisit the name and add a logo

Good luck.

~~~
talhof8
Alright, much appreciated!

